# New Bronze in " La Mia Famiglia " ... In House restoration !



## nelsondevicenci

I just wantto share my happiness&#8230; Bronze, since my Orange Polluce since a while has been my good partner I have the feeling&#8230; need more Bronze, so I got a Magrette Bronze ( pretty nice piece also ) and finally had the opportunity to get a new member in my collection the Dino Zei Glauco Bronze.

Always I appreciate the Dino Zei Line and I have not really good feeling about the case shape and because the lack of Anonimo timepieces down here in Florida I never had before the opportunity to have one in my hands&#8230; pictures are as a reference but nothing compare if you try it in your wrist.

I was in love with the Dino Zei Aeronauta since first time I saw it, so this feeling take me to get this amazing piece&#8230; and I was correct in my decision because is so comfortable the size is just perfect and the amazing dial is justreally nice, the combination of clack , red and turquoise is very nice and thehour indexes detail of the chrome applied on each one make it so nice.

As we see in many pictures some of the bronze pieces came from factory with some dark patina ( almost black) in all the case looks nice but is not my idea of bronze I prefer the satin or brushed look &#8230; so I start to find information about how to restore his shiny warm bronze color.

I want to make this in house project so I contact Kazim Kenzo from " Kazimon Timepieces " , and I ask how to restore the vivid color of Bronze but with out make it too shiny&#8230; just get back his natural color&#8230; and he told me to first try TOOTH PASTE&#8230; apply all over the case and leave it for like 2 hours then after remove the tooth paste with a paper towel&#8230; applying pressure enough for the patina come off from the timepiece ( the dark tone all over the case ).

So thankful about Kenzo he was so helpful&#8230; so this is the results :

I. This was the condition of my Glauco ( you can see the dark bronze color...patina ) :















































II. First layer of TOOTH PASTE :




























III. After the removal of the paste with a paper towel, you can see the cleanest color... less dark patina :
































































IV. I was really happy with the removal of the dark patina but still want it more vibrant bronze color... So second layer of TOOTH PASTE :





































V. After the removal i was so satisfied with the results more cleaner Bronze :
































































VI. But, want it more Bronze cleaner look... So i get my FABULUSTRE polishing cloth ( usually used for polishing gold ) this remove tarnish so i think can be useful on bronze and this was the result after rub surface and I like it a lot because is pure Bronze and the patina is going to be NO DARKER :






















































































































And finally a HD video to see better the final product... please choose resolution 720p :


----------



## DDD3333

*nelsondevicenci

*Stunning, absolutely stunning.

I have been conflicted over the bronze cases because I am not sure that I like the patina that develops. I like the original look and have posed to myself that I would keep 'burnishing' the case myself. Your treatment has shown that there is an easy option for those who prefer a clean bronze look -although it somehow still feels aged to a degree! Beautiful.


----------



## StefB

Really appreciated seeing this Nelson. With excellent advice from Kazimon, (toothpaste!), I now feel better about enjoying my bronze pieces over the long term.


----------



## Cybotron

Very cool Nelson. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stew77

*
Very cool Nelson...thanks to Kazim for the excellent toothpaste tip (who woo-da thunk???), and to you for the incredibly detailed post and all those great pics!!!:-!

I'm one of those weirdos that prefers a nice deep patina on my bronze pieces versus the 'brighter' look, so I would have kept it as-is...but to each his own.;-)

Looks great, and that Glauco case is absolutely killer in Bronze!!!|>|>|>*


----------



## phunky_monkey

I'm also one that loves the deep, dark patina but I must say Nelson, the toothpaste trick has resulted in a very nice looking case.

I must say I'm a bit jealous, and it makes me miss my Nautilo quite a bit! The DZ's really do have a stunning case, and are super comfortable as well. Class with character :-!


----------



## jimyritz

Great job...That's a beautiful watch...Thanks for sharing the tip...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

DDD3333 said:


> *nelsondevicenci
> 
> *Stunning, absolutely stunning.
> 
> I have been conflicted over the bronze cases because I am not sure that I like the patina that develops. I like the original look and have posed to myself that I would keep 'burnishing' the case myself. Your treatment has shown that there is an easy option for those who prefer a clean bronze look -although it somehow still feels aged to a degree! Beautiful.


Thanks... right now is not polished look patina is covering areas but not as dark... soon i do a post for an update.



StefB said:


> Really appreciated seeing this Nelson. With excellent advice from Kazimon, (toothpaste!), I now feel better about enjoying my bronze pieces over the long term.


Yes... inexpensive and a lot of fun ! I do this things to help Anonimists make his decision about Bronze... down here nothing to see or compare Anonimo timepieces... so I Play with la mia famiglia... Thanks for your comments.



Cybotron said:


> Very cool Nelson. Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure dear friend.



stew77 said:


> *
> Very cool Nelson...thanks to Kazim for the excellent toothpaste tip (who woo-da thunk???), and to you for the incredibly detailed post and all those great pics!!!:-!
> 
> I'm one of those weirdos that prefers a nice deep patina on my bronze pieces versus the 'brighter' look, so I would have kept it as-is...but to each his own.;-)
> 
> Looks great, and that Glauco case is absolutely killer in Bronze!!!|>|>|>*


Thanks for your comments, patina is back but like between the glossy part... I like that way and soon no brighter anymore.



phunky_monkey said:


> I'm also one that loves the deep, dark patina but I must say Nelson, the toothpaste trick has resulted in a very nice looking case.
> 
> I must say I'm a bit jealous, and it makes me miss my Nautilo quite a bit! The DZ's really do have a stunning case, and are super comfortable as well. Class with character :-!


OMG Nautilio champagne dial..... still looking.... yes in my experience nothing feels like a Dino Zei Timepiece... feel so good I have a bit concern in the past because of the shape but in hands is completely different... I wand more Dino's !!!!



jimyritz said:


> Great job...That's a beautiful watch...Thanks for sharing the tip...


My pleasure... nice to see your post here on Anonimo !


----------



## phunky_monkey

I think my old Nautilo is back on the market. Not sure if it's still available, but if you'd like I can send you the owners details??


----------



## phunky_monkey

Double post.


----------



## SBD

Wow, that shiny bronze looks minty! Get it -- minty...toothpaste...nevermind


----------



## jaytaylor

I hope you remembered to floss before the toothpaste.


----------



## ckhouse80

welldone


----------



## Guest71

how to change bronze into gold with...tooth paste, great tip.
now moltiplicare please!


----------



## timefleas

Nelson--the new look on your watch looks great, I personally prefer the polished look over the patina--but a warning to others who may want to follow suit--what you have done is removed the protective coating that Anonimo impregnates the bronze case with after it has been machined to prevent the case from rapidly reacting to the elements (oils, acids, etc. that it will come in contact with through the normal course of wearing)--i.e. "patina"--once this layer/coating is removed, the case will loose its shine faster than before--no real problem if you want to repeatedly keep treating as you have done here, but once the coating is off, there is no going back.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Primerak...here !


----------



## 1watchaholic

Ok Nelson, here is the stupid question...what brand of toothpaste did you use???


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Crest with whitening !


----------



## 1watchaholic

nelsondevicenci said:


> Crest with whitening !


Their sales will now skyrocket!!


----------



## GBOGH

Interesting technique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## happyjaya

I know i'm late to read this wonderful tips. But never late to say "Thanks"


----------

